# WI/MN Highly Recommended Breeders (or Midwest)



## RivaJam (Jul 26, 2016)

Hi,

I have just began researching GSD and would appreciate the help of the forum for feedback on certain breeders. I currently breed and show Shih Tzu on a small scale, so I know quite a bit about what to look for in breeders in general, but GSD are obviously quite a bit different, and I'm not very familiar with all of the different lines. I am researching as we speak.

I have my heart set on a red/black GSD and I prefer the German show lines. I'm looking primarily for a family dog that will be good with small children and small dogs, but also provides a bit of protectiveness for our family.

I have searched this forum for certain breeders, but decided to post my own thread in hopes of finding the most up-to-date information available. I would appreciate any feedback, photos, PM's, etc about the breeders I list or others that you recommend or don't recommend (and why, if possible). Here is my short list:

Alta-Tollhaus

Huerta Hof

Haus Amberg


None of these are in Wisconsin, but I'm willing to travel or ship if worth it.


Also, Jerland is very close to me, although I have read some negative things about his kennel. Any other recommended breeders in Wisconsin or Minnesota?


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

I will send you a PM.

Publicly, I will say the same thing I say every time: Look at the GSD club of Minneapolis and St. Paul. Given that you're in Wisconsin, I'd say look at the GSD club of WI also, but I'm more familiar with the MSP club.

My stock advice is to go to a training session at one of these clubs, watch the dogs, meet dogs and owners. I got so lucky in that I would choose my breeder again in a heartbeat even after observing the dogs from other kennels. That is NOT to take anything away from the other breeders, I just feel the one I found is my best match for what I was looking for. But if I could go back, I'd log more time doing research on the ground vs just on the internet.

I don't tell people anything more specific than that. But I'll PM you with something you might find to be useful information.


----------



## RivaJam (Jul 26, 2016)

Thank you, I'll keep checking my inbox. I'm actually Western WI so MSP is right up my alley as well.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Hi @RivaJam,

Here's a link to the fall show info at the GSDC-WI that WateryTart mentioned above. It's in Big Bend, just outside Waukesha, not far from Milwaukee. If you attend, you'll have a chance to see, meet, talk to, many owners and some breeders. 

http://www.gsdcw.com/images/pdf/GSDCW_Premium_List_9_2016_final.pdf

There are a few IPO fall trials coming up not too far from you, if you're interested in learning more about the breed, you could attend: 

REGIONAL CHAMPIONSHIPS
O.G. INSELSTADT SCHUTZHUND CLUB
Event Number: NC1611208
9/10/16 - 9/11/16
Phillips, WI
EVENT ADDRESS: Hazelhurst, Wisconsin

I'd recommend meeting some of the breeders in person, as many as you can, before you make your choice. I don't compete in IPO with my dogs at this point in time, but I thoroughly enjoyed going to last year's regional championship (in Wisconsin, in the fall). You'll see and learn a LOT.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

To recap some of what I just sent you via PM: 

Most of the breeders in club I mentioned (MSP) are in American show lines. I don't actually know if the WI club is the same deal.

I don't tend to tell people on forums specifics about my breeder or the breeder who bred my dog, but my ASL dog would fit your specifications but for being American instead of German, and there are some excellent ASL breeders in Minnesota and Wisconsin if you are open to considering that line type.

I didn't know that the GSDC-WI sponsored IPO events, but that's really cool! The MSP club doesn't - I think there is a separate IPO club in southern MN somewhere. Not knowing working lines, I'm not personally familiar.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

WateryTart said:


> To recap some of what I just sent you via PM:
> 
> Most of the breeders in club I mentioned (MSP) are in American show lines. I don't actually know if the WI club is the same deal.
> 
> ...


To add a little more info to the pile - 

At the GSDC-WI event, you'll (generally) see ASL dogs competing in the conformation ring. You'll see dogs of more diverse lineage in the obedience and rally events (at the same event in Big Bend).

The IPO event I linked to above isn't affiliated with the GSDC-WI, but if you are able to attend both, I think you'll have a broader view of the German Shepherd breed.

The closest Sieger Show - I think, I'm not certain - is this:

https://gsdca.org/sv-programs/2016-natl-sieger-show
Welcome to the 2016 GSDCA Sieger Show
Location: Purina Farms 200 Checkerboard Drive Gray Summit, Missouri 63039
When? October 14, October 15 and October 16


----------



## abnet (Apr 5, 2014)

I just want other people not to get into a situation like we did with *** Breeder name removed by ADMIN *** . I'm very glad you are doing research on breeders before you purchase. What he tells you does not hold water, get whatever in writing. We learned the hard way!!


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Julie at My BodyGuard in Marengo, IL, just northwest of Chicago, is someone that I would recommend. Not sure what she has available or planned, but she has some beautiful dogs and they do lots of training. Has a boarding kennel and a training club as well as offering training classes.

If she doesn't have something, she might be able to recommend.


----------



## RivaJam (Jul 26, 2016)

abnet said:


> I just want other people not to get into a situation like we did with *** Breeder name removed by ADMIN *** . I'm very glad you are doing research on breeders before you purchase. What he tells you does not hold water, get whatever in writing. We learned the hard way!!


 @abnet Your breeder name was removed, could you PM me please?


----------



## RivaJam (Jul 26, 2016)

Thanks everyone for the feedback!


----------

